# Adding Vacuum Chucking to my lathe today



## Schroedc (May 21, 2015)

I recently ended up with a large number of bowl blanks that I was unable to work with using my normal methods of a chuck and a tenon unless I was going into the funnel business due to the thickess at the bottom or lack thereof so I decided to bite the bullet and go with vacuum chucking instead of throwing them all in the firewood pile. I did some research on various setups available and after comparing the cost for parts from Oneway for my lathe and an alternative from Frugal Vacuum Chucks decided to give them a try. Placed my order after talking to him on the phone and had the package via Priority Mail 2 days later. 

I know I could have used my current vacuum pump form my stabilizing setup but I didn't want to have to keep changing things around in my shop and this also gives me another pump should I need one for stabilizing in an emergency plus this way someone else has done all the engineering and sourced all the parts saving me a fair amount of time (And as I get older I have come to the conclusion that my time is worth something and If I can spend it turning instead of chasing parts I come out ahead)

Unboxed everything and laid it out on the floor and took a look at what I'll need to do to get going. I did spend a little extra to get the best quality pump and the 4 inch chuck pre made and ready to go (Again, saving time plus then I know how it should be done if I decide to build bigger ones down the road). I also ordered the parts to make a smaller one (I figured since I was already paying shipping that having those parts without having to chase them down for another 15.00 was worth it)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (May 21, 2015)

So here is the pump mounted and plumbed in. I just grabbed some stuff from my scrap pile and whacked something together. I chose to use the screens for the ends as I could see large shavings flying everywhere and ending up in the fans. I also ran to the hardware store and picked up a longer piece of tubing to go from the pump to the lathe as I wanted to set it on the floor and be able to just work the ball valve with my foot.



 

 

They supply a good long pipe to go through the headstock, On the Oneway 2436 there was only about an inch sticking out and there is another stub tube I could put on there but the inch seemed to work just fine. If I build more chucks I'll probably use longer tubes.



 

I chucked up the first blank I wanted to try it out with and found that with the ball valve mostly open there's enough suck to allow you to re-position the blank util you get it where you want it. I chose to turn the inside first as I had a better mating surface on the outside of the blank. I'm sure you could do it either way.



 
Here is the inside turned and sanded



 


Flipped it over and sucked it back down and turned and sanded the outside. I was using some mineral oil to soften the grain for my final cuts to remove any tear out and give me a vary smooth surface to cut down on sanding and there is enough suction it'll actually pull it through the wood. Probably something to keep an eye on to make sure I don't suck a bunch through the pump



 

Here's the final bowl (Coated in Mineral Oil as this will be a food safe bowl for a friend to use for his backpack)

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## duncsuss (May 21, 2015)

Beautiful work, Colin.

(That bowl is none too shabby either ... I love curly maple ... )

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 21, 2015)

Well done Colin. Vacuum chucking is the way to go IMO

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 21, 2015)

One observation, make sure you are out of the line of fire if you cut through the bottom of the bowl since you'd immediately lose your vacuum hold. I didn't do it yet but I could see it happening eventually.....

I got several more bowls done this afternoon and tomorrow we'll see what a marathon day can produce.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 21, 2015)

Colin that bowl came out sweet looking!

Nice write up on the vac pump...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 21, 2015)

Great build and bowl ! You got skilz in many areas !


----------



## Graybeard (May 22, 2015)

Good build Colin. It's obvious you're a real problem solver. 

The bowl is outstanding!! Your friend will be the envy of everyone at the campfire.

Graybeard


----------

